# Funny turbo related



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

I called up JWT today to see if they had a GA16 program for a cobra MAF, since i found one for cheap, one time only deal. They told me "NO, they are waiting for one of there customers to max out his setup." Just out of curiousity i said " WES?" The JWT rep says, "yeah when hes ready, he'll need tyo take his car to JWT for on dyno tuning and for the Cobra MAF and the MSD 50Lbs injector maps." I then said it will be easier for me to let him do it since i am on the East coast and he's located some where in the midwest." Then the Rep said, "yeah when ever he is ready" 

So WES, your popular, complete strangers know who you are, good luck with 300+ to the wheels

Dave


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Wes isn't a stranger to them....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> I called up JWT today to see if they had a GA16 program for a cobra MAF, since i found one for cheap, one time only deal. They told me "NO, they are waiting for one of there customers to max out his setup." Just out of curiousity i said " WES?" The JWT rep says, "yeah when hes ready, he'll need tyo take his car to JWT for on dyno tuning and for the Cobra MAF and the MSD 50Lbs injector maps." I then said it will be easier for me to let him do it since i am on the East coast and he's located some where in the midwest." Then the Rep said, "yeah when ever he is ready"
> 
> So WES, your popular, complete strangers know who you are, good luck with 300+ to the wheels
> 
> Dave


Uh, what's strange is Wes is in Wisconsin! I'm in Irvine, if they need testing I have 3 weeks following this sunday, thats it, otherwise they have to provide me a car to drive this summer...


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

James said:


> Uh, what's strange is Wes is in Wisconsin! I'm in Irvine, if they need testing I have 3 weeks following this sunday, thats it, otherwise they have to provide me a car to drive this summer...


Get the Cobra maf and injectors then call them up, i'm reasonably sure they will use you. and do it fast so that next year, i can getthe that upgrade with the cams.

I am praying for all in the race to 300+, sence i know i ain't goint to be the one to be first, i will use you guys shamelessly.

Dave


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i don't think I need to get the maf and injectors, I'm sure they have it. If they wanted to use my car I'm sure someone would have called or asked me by now.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

The guy on the phone said that the 240sx maf and 370's both are maxed out at 14psi, so to upgrade one, you have to upgrade both.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

eh, i'm not going to worry about it, i'm not even sure if I'm keeping the car. drop my name on them next time you talk to them and see if they have any interest.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The cobra maf setup will eventually be programmed at JWT, not on Wes' car.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm banking money it'll be on Mike Saiki's car!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> The guy on the phone said that the 240sx maf and 370's both are maxed out at 14psi, so to upgrade one, you have to upgrade both.


You would have already known that if you read the articles..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> I'm banking money it'll be on Mike Saiki's car!


hopefully.... since I'm out of state now I can't do it.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> hopefully.... since I'm out of state now I can't do it.


Really? I'm looking forward to see what happens with this, do you have a rough idea on when he was planning to do this?


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

myoung said:


> You would have already known that if you read the articles..



I did know that, that was one of the reason i calling about the cobra maf in the first place. If i get now, that would of been one less part to get later.

Dave


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually I have talked to Clark and we are going to try it without a car there but I will test and return the ECU as necessary. I hope to be sending them my ECU within the next month as I already have the parts to do this, just trying to get some things in order first. If Mike S. beats me too it then great, I will not have to be a guinea pig, but if he doesn't then I guess I will be.


----------

